# Moving/Separation



## rpodsim (Jun 8, 2009)

We are in the process of moving to another city, as I have found a new job. My wife though will be staying behind for a few months to finish up some projects at her work before quitting and to take care of the house while we try to sell it. Sadie will be staying with my wife, while I take Skipper and Blitz. I know this is going to hard on everyone, but I was wondering if you folks had any suggestions to help ease the transition and separation. We will be able to get together for at least one weekend a month plus the upcoming holidays. We won't be separated past the beginning the new year.

I know this is an important growing time for Skipper and I want to do my best to avoid causing problems down the road.

Your suggestions will greatly appreciated by all of us.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Gosh, I have no advice. I know it will be tough though. Hang in there and know that any stresses or issues are temporary....


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I got Chloe when I was 15 and lived at home.. We had an American eskimo(Sally)who was the family dog that Chloe grew up with.. When Chloe was 5, I moved out with my boyfriend, now fiance, and took her with me. She was my dog, and even though it was hard to split the dogs up, I couldnt leave Chloe behind!

It was a hard adjustment being the only dog. Chloe took a while to become herself again. But she has always been hard adjusting to new things. and losing her friend, and changing homes was hard! Sally had grown up half her life as an only dog before we ever got Chloe so she adjusted better.

Chloe always loved the visits when we went to see my mom and sally. She would go run to find Sally if she wasn't already at the door! The hardest part was when Sally got sick and my mom had to put her down.. We dreaded the next visit when I brought Chloe home. She went around the house searching for Sally but she wasn't there. It was a hard thing to see.. Her friend was gone.. I have to tear up as I write this because I cant imagine what she was thinking or feeling and I couldnt explain to her what happened! But they adjust.

Of course your situation will be easier because your not seperating the dogs forever. So although it may be a bit of an adjustment in the beginning, they will be fine, and be together again in a few months.. You may find them being sulky and depressed. But give them lots of love and they will turn around


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry I have no advice, but hope it all goes well and others may be able to offer some advice.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

About 8 weeks ago I just recently moved my family, 2 year old golden Brady and 4 year cat Princess from Massachusetts to Kansas City. 

The vet recommended to drive Brady but fly Princess. Our only option was to drive the two out there. 

We are currently in a temporary apartment, third floor, until we can move into our new home with 5 acres.

I am amazed at how well my pets' transition was. This breed is VERY adaptable! As long as you can still spend time with them, they will be fine. I was more worried about the transition of the pets than my kids!! 

During the move, I bought a carrier for my cat that was big enough for a small litter box. Always planned to make sure that I did not have to open her crate during a time when she might escape.


----------

